
Telegram: Simply Beautiful CMS - DanielRibeiro
https://telegr.am/index
======
prehnra
So many problems. If this is for geeks, why would I pay telegram to do what
basically any static page cms does? If this is for normals why call it a cms?
In either case, why the complex description of what it does? Why does it not
tell me why I should want it? And the pricing scheme is clear as mud.

